# as my name hences, new budgie owner



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

hello friends
as of today i bought 2 new parakeets for myself, they're both babies so i dont know gender yet but anyone got any tips for me? ive been a cockatiel owner so im not totally new but in case budgies have some different moods i gotta worry about can anyone hit me up? my budgies were in the cage while i let my tiel fly free and she kept trying to bite the budgies through the bars so i kept stopping her so i guess i gotta wait for them to get used to each other first. do i gotta do same steps as i did with my tiel, wait like a week for my budgies to get used to the new home then let them out? well first they gotta be able to handfeed from me and step onto my finger in the cage then i will

sorry if i didnt make sense, in a hurry


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

You need to quarantine your budgies in a completely separate room from your cockatiel for 45 days to ensure they don't get each other sick. Please read all the 'stickies', threads attached to the top of each section, about getting budgies and training them and such. 
Also be aware that your cockatiel might get jealous and not like the budgies. If the point was to get a friend for your cockatiel getting two budgies probably isn't going to help - they will probably want more to do with each other and it's going to be a long slow road to bonding. I'm not saying it can't be done, just that it's going to be difficult. 

Do you have pics and what are their names? If you post pics we can tell you the sex of the birds as well. Also feel free to include pics of your cockatiel! We like all birds here at talkbudgies.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Moira is correct. 

Quarantine is done to ensure that your new birds aren't hiding an illness that can spread to your tiel. 
Budgies and tiels are very different in terms of personality and they make not like interacting. Tiels are more laid back and friendly and budgies tend to be very active and less social with humans. especially as you have two, you may find taming them takes some time. 

If you post a picture, someone will be able to assist you with the gender. 

It would be best for you to start reading through some of the stickies on the forum to educate yourself. There is a lot of information and you should familiarise yourself with it. 
There are going to be a lot of subtle differences between tiels and keets, but it's up to you to research it. 

You also need to learn the appropriate way to introduce your birds. 
Allowing two brand new birds into your home to be introduced to your tiel isn't a very safe and reassuring way to begin for them.


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

justmoira said:


> You need to quarantine your budgies in a completely separate room from your cockatiel for 45 days to ensure they don't get each other sick. Please read all the 'stickies', threads attached to the top of each section, about getting budgies and training them and such.
> Also be aware that your cockatiel might get jealous and not like the budgies. If the point was to get a friend for your cockatiel getting two budgies probably isn't going to help - they will probably want more to do with each other and it's going to be a long slow road to bonding. I'm not saying it can't be done, just that it's going to be difficult.
> 
> Do you have pics and what are their names? If you post pics we can tell you the sex of the birds as well. Also feel free to include pics of your cockatiel! We like all birds here at talkbudgies.


picture of my cockatiel:


http://imgur.com/LrWXq

picture of my new budgies:


http://imgur.com/pH0HW


i wont be able to Quarantine them because my sister wont listen and just keeps moving them to her and bothering them cause she has no idea how to take care of birds
but i am trying to keep them in a different room than my tiel most of the time

and for training, could i do the same training i did with my tiel? like use a word command and hand motion command then treat with a millet once they succeed and praise them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

We have a wealth of information on the forum for members to learn about the best practices with regard to care of their budgies for their optimum health and well-being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted. 
You will find information on everything from housing, to diet, to taming and bonding. Please utilize it.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

